# New to Multi



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

I think I finally found the right forum. I had originally posted the following question in "General" but got no response so I hope I don't get flamed for reposting. I just bought a 1986 Multi primarilly as a work vehicle and was hoping for some cross-reference information. I know almost nothing about it except that it is also called a Stanza wagon. These are a rare find in the junkyards around here so i'm hoping I can pillage from other Nissan family members (Sentra, Micra, Pulsar?) Also, does anyone know if Haynes or Chiltons manuals touch on the Multi? All responses are greatly appreciated.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

The Multi has the same drivetrain as the Stanza sedan so you can use the Chilton manual for that. But check out the Books4Cars link below;
http://www.books4cars.com/result3.htm?finddesc=Stanza&Submit=Go

You can get the factory service manual there or order it from Nissan.

Troy


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Troy .... I though I was alone with my Multi. I did manage to score a 1986 Nissan Multi Service Manual from a donor at my local junkyard. I found it tucked in the drawer under the driver's seat. I also bought the Haynes Stanza Repair Manual 1982 - 19?? the day before. DOH! I'm learning as I go on the intricities of this vehicle. I've already uncovered a few of the vehicles weaknesses. It appears the cable connecting the lever to the comfort selection on the Climate Control unit is prone to breaking over the years. Also, the back wiper motor craps out or siezes up. I went through 3 from the yards before I found one that worked. But other than that, I'm very impressed with the engineering and durability of the vehicle.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Most problems with them are minor with age unless they were not very well maintained. One thing I have noticed with some of those years is occassionally the engine will cut out for no apparent reason and the cause is brake fluid leaking down on to the harness, which deteriorates the insulation.
You might look at yours but I have only seen a couple in this many years.

Troy


----------



## de2r (Aug 6, 2005)

When I bought it I noticed the master cylinder was corroded due to leaking. Don't know if a previous owner tackled that or not. The rest of the braking system checks out though and so far no cutting out. Thanks for the tip. I'll do some closer inspecting.


----------

